# WELL DONE!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Bob Hiess, Al, and Kit were right on time yesterday morning to get an early start and try to beat the heat. I was little late I was making sure we had live croakers along with the shrimp because Sunday all they wanted was Croaker. Well today all they wanted was live shrimp that is why you need to have both when you can. Surprisingly the wind was up from the NW this morning with1to3 footers in the bay. First 2 stops nothing but we got few going on our third rig. Slow bite but nice speckled trout 0or so on ice and they quit and so did the tide. Made a few moves and found some more with live shrimp under corks along the shoreline and the box was looking good. The wind went flat and broiler kicked in, the guys were getting hot and looking WELL DONE! so we called it a day and headed in. Stooped on some birds in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Lake</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Robin</st1laceName></st1lace> and caught half dozen schoolies to top things off. Great day. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">62 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

